# SW for 612



## citico (May 18, 2004)

I received SW ver. 476 for the 612. Are there any notes out as to what this ver. fixes.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Have to see if we can get them. The 612 is pretty new.


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Have to see if we can get them. The 612 is pretty new.


Thanks Ron: Dish has ver. 476 listed as latest for the 612. Previous ver 474.


----------



## mattydork (Aug 22, 2003)

All i know is that when i push the "Info" button while watching a dvr program i don't get any info


----------



## douga (Feb 4, 2006)

mattydork said:


> All i know is that when i push the "Info" button while watching a dvr program i don't get any info


I'm seeing the same thing. Have contacted Dish, but I don't really expect much of a response.

Oh, well, at least my remote isn't actually broken...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

L4.77 is out last night.


----------



## douga (Feb 4, 2006)

P Smith said:


> L4.77 is out last night.


My receiver has 477, but it didn't fix the "no info" problem.


----------

